# How to make Custom Rubik's magic Inserts!



## Nikhil Rao (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I Browsed the net for almost a day but i did not find any vids for this:fp, so i made my own, it took me bout 2 hrs to make this Magic (00 Gundam theme ).

Here is the Video





And here are the 00 Gundam inserts :

Part 1 ( gundams and logos) http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9JBQ0RMT

Part 2 ( 00 gundam logo) http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZK5GKIYX
:tu


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 12, 2011)

can I have the ring inserts


----------

